
NLRB Looking into Claims Amazon Violated Employees' Rights During Covid Pandemic - aspenmayer
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/carolineodonovan/federal-labor-regulators-are-looking-into-claims-that
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

The NLRB Is Looking Into Claims That Amazon Violated Employees' Rights During
The Coronavirus Pandemic

[https://www.nlrb.gov/case/13-CA-256021](https://www.nlrb.gov/case/13-CA-256021)

Case Number: 13-CA-256021

Date Filed: 02/07/2020

Status: Open

Location: Chicago, IL

Region Assigned: Region 13, Chi

Allegations

8(a)(1) Coercive Actions (Surveillance, etc)

8(a)(1) Interrogation (including Polling)

via DCH1 Amazonians United Facebook page

[https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=894793817609060&id...](https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=894793817609060&id=667682033653574)

I hesitated to post that last link. I don’t have any stake in this. Please
don’t start flamewars on Facebook. I only post for the sake of transparency of
my own original reporting. What is it with sites these days not linking to
their sources?

